# Prune Cake Courtesy of Durangojo



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

boomer cake by joey.jpg




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 20, 2014


__
cakes








Boomer Cake 

aka Prune Cake

Courtesy of Durangojo

2 C. Flour

1 tsp. Baking Soda

¼ tsp. Salt

1 Tbsp. Ground Nutmeg

1Tbsp. Ground Allspice

1 Tbsp. Ground Cinnamon

Dash of Chinese 5 Spice

1 ½ C. Sugar

½ C. Corn Oil

½ C. Olive Oil

3 Eggs

1 tsp. Vanilla Extract

1 C. Buttermilk

2 Tbsp. Triple Sec

1 ½ C. pitted Prunes, plumped and chopped

1 C. chopped Walnuts

Buttermilk Glaze:

1 C. Sugar

½ C. Buttermilk

¼ C. Butter

2 Tbsp. Honey

½ tsp. Baking Soda

½ tsp. Vanilla Extract

Whipped cream, optional

Sift together flour, baking soda, salt and spices. Beat together sugar and oils. Add eggs 1 at a time, beating well after each addition. Stir vanilla. Add sifted dry ingredients to sugar mixture alternately with buttermilk, a third at a time, blending well. Stir in prunes and nuts. Pour into a buttered springform pan. Bake in preheated 350⁰ oven 1 hour.

Fifteen minutes before cake is finished baking prepare glaze. In 3-quart saucepan over medium heat combine all glaze ingredients. Bring to a full boil, stirring frequently. Boil 10 minutes or until sugar dissolves. Remove the cake from the oven once done and gently loosen side of springform pan. Pour glaze over hot cake. Let stand in the pan overnight.

Serve with whipped cream if desired.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Are those really TABLESPOONS of spices, rather than teaspoons?  I like spice but that seems like a lot for 2 cups of flour.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally!
Had to not only break out the happy dance but added the squealing like a little piggy song!
Thanks @durangojo by way of @kaneohegirlinaz !

mimi

I adore recipes that can be whipped up with basic pantry ingredients (and yes, prunes are one of my dried fruit staples)
My fisherman loves spice cake and this one absolutely fits the bill !

m


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks so much Kgirl for posting the recipe for me....i was meaning to post it but have found myself neck up in gators lately with the restaurant opening and it got pushed to the back burner.....my bad. 
Fyi...it is essential to let the cake sit overnight with the glaze soaking in....the photo i have is not great(middle sunken in) but i will gladly share it if it helps....the sunken ness didn't affect the flavor at all!
The dash of five spice powder and the triple sec are just my additions...they are totally optional.....if i have an orange to zest i use that as well or in place of the triple sec. l also don't plump up the prunes anymore as i like the sticky chewiness of just the dried prunes chopped up...but your choice.....i think i forgot to plump them one time and found that i liked it better....live and learn always! This is a very forgiving and adaptable cake.
@ chicagoterry.....yes, the tablespoon measurements are correct...feel free to adjust of course but the balance was really spot on...
This cake is a really nice.....almost coffee cake ish in the way that it makes you feel how just to sit and stare out the window with a good cup of coffee or a pot of nice tea with a friend does..to take your time with it...not an after dinner kind of cake imo. The glaze is really a twisted sister of a caramel sauce.

Fwiw and to be truthful, i couldn't quite figure out how to send my scanned recipe copy, so again kgirl i thank you for your help.

To all who make this, i truly hope you enjoy it.....truly 





  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 21, 2014








Sent from my iPad


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh my gravy all over my two sccops rice (that's OMG! in my world) Joey that FULL cake as apposed to the slice of cake is A~MAZ~ING!

I like the gooey yumminess dripping off of it!  MAN! I can't wait to try this cake, really.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Joey and K-Girl. I can't wait to try it. Just wanted to check to make sure. Thank goodness I have a dedicated spice grinder. Turning whole nutmegs into a tablespoon of powder would take awhile with a microplane.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

myturn! myturn!

I am probably splitting hairs here but how do I measure the prunes?

I packed the measuring cup like I do for brown sugar.

What'cha think?

mimi


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@mimi....sounds good, but not quite packed down like brown sugar...just loose but full....i just chopped up a whole bag of prunes and called it good...think it was the 9 oz size.
@chicago terry...i bought this perfect little nutmeg grater in the caribbean years ago.....every household and restaurant there has at least one. It's a great little tool and a whole lot quieter than a spice grinder! Without a doubt you could find one in one of your many great markets.
Even has a little cubby for any leftover bits as well as a hole to hang it by....pretty nifty for a few shekels, eh?
joey




  








image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 21, 2014


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ya know @ChicagoTerry, you just made me think of that, that's exactly how a grind my spices is with a microplane, that will take a bit now won't it?

but I'm so sure this cake will be worth it. I'm a think that this may be our Sunday dessert after supper, a nice pot of tea

and my husband's adoring eyes on me saying, "Thank you"


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

I had one of those little nutmeg graters for years, then the little holder at the top came apart and the rest of it started looking a little rusty. Since it wouldn't hold the nutmegs anymore and since I already had a microplane and a little Cuisinart grinder, I tossed it. it was a great little tool while it lasted. Not as easy to grate your fingertips and fingernails as it is with a microplane and not as noisy as a grinder.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I stuck the prunes in freezer while I was out (made the chopping way easy) then microwave plumped them with a tiny amt of Jim Beam and Grand Mariner and cider, all of which soaked in, then whizzed just the tiniest amt of time.

Just enough to get a homogeneous mix with pieces of prune throughout.

It rose like a champ... almost a half inch over the top of the springform pan.

I will not plump next time.

Think I used too much liquid and at 1.5 hours the middle of the cake was still wet.

This I remedied by pulling the cake and removing the middle.

There was a hole about the size of the middle of a tube pan but ended up looking very natural (old baker's trick... if all else fails make it into something else lol)

Hated to do it but was afraid the top would scorch while waiting for the rest to bake.

The glaze was started at 45 min (oven time) and reduced quite a bit (simmered for about 25 min) but this was a GOOD thing!

Silky smooth and thick and not too sweet.

Brought to mind caramel and butterscotch but the buttermilk gave it a twist (I will be using this glaze quite a bit I imagine).

Poured most of it over the hot cake (top and sides) and ate the rest from the pan with a spoon lol.

Cannot wait to cut into it.

Thanks jojo!

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

About the nutmeg.....

Seems that a tablespoon is a LOT to grate.

After skinning my knuckles for the third time had to thow in towel.

Sent the fisherman to the store for a tiny jar of fresh.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

so mimi,

when will we see photos of this cake?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

cake.jpg




__
flipflopgirl


__
Jun 22, 2014


__
cakes








I am not the greatest when it comes to uploading yet.

So.....

Forgot the pix and made everyone put their portion back.

The only bit unclaimed so far is the large chunk in the back.

Did not tell anyone what the "Boomer" part meant lolol.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lookaround.gif

baby boomer cake, mimi! we're all of that generation, well, pretty much the folks replying to this thread anyways...

I guess your household liked the cake then?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I thought Boomer was a joke pointing out the side effects of the main ingredient lol.
The first pieces were for the fisherman and I .
Def two thumbs up.
I was able to get a fast pix and when I turned my back to post it the rest disappeared.
Not a beauty shot by any means more of a look I really baked it and everyone loves it!
The Boomer has replaced my fave go to spice cake .
So dense and moist with lots of crunch from the walnuts (I toasted mine before adding) and just the perfect amt of sweet.
I wish I had rat holed a piece for later lol.

mimi


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I go with the baby boomer cake, only because as we get a little longer in the tooth, we need a little _"help"_

... *BOOM* of being what might happen should you eat too much of this cake at one time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif
> 
> I go with the baby boomer cake, only because as we get a little longer in the tooth, we need a little _"help"_
> 
> ... *BOOM* of being what might happen should you eat too much of this cake at one time /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif


I'll go with that lady K !

Whichever it is I call it excellent and a great recipe for someone looking for a cake to learn scratch baking .

So delish and very easy.

mimi

I looked at my pix just now and it looks like a pack of wolves hit it.

Can anyone recommend an easy online photoshop type site?

The one on Windows 8 is ridiculously difficult.

m.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@flipflopgirl No, I'm thinking that you don't need photoshop,

It's simply a good cake that's _GONE!_ as in everyone liked so

much they gobbled it up with sheer delight... (and heh, I kinda like that Lady K aka K~girl, I guess I've finally grown up)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

@Flipflopgirl......nice job, and i'm so glad 'everyone' liked the flavors....so much for sitting down with a friend and a pot of tea! Soo, about the nutmeg...just curious, did you use the whole tbl or change the measurement.....to what? I use ground nutmeg not grated, and if using grated would have most likely adjusted the measurement as well. Next time though, you gotta use all the glaze on the cake!.....it is addictive though!!! i poked toothpick holes all over the cake and just kept pouring the glaze over it, hence the pooling in the middle...embarrassing but what the hey. The original recipe calls for a springform tube pan, but i don't have one so just use a regular springform pan...i'm thinking that using a springform tube pan or a can in the middle of a regular springform would have prevented the sinking middle for me as well as your wet middle. Learn and live!! Funny though, when i have made it before (at sea level) the sinking middle wasn't very noticeable.....this time i just chalked it up to the ever constant challenge of baking at 8600 ft.
Anyway, glad you tried it and liked and next time you'll know exactly what to expect.

Will post photos of my latest dessert in the dessert thread....lemon icebox cheesecake.... I am trying out and eliminating a few new desserts for the restaurant....its a tough job but someone has to do it! 

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Could I use a Angel Food cake pan?
I was searching for a springform tub pan, and the only only I found had a fancy bottom to it.


----------



## ryan lewald (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice read and a really yummy recipe for the family!!  can really make or break a recipe but it looks like you have some nice ingredients here to stir up a quality and fun dish!!

EndFragment


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I used the full measurement of all three spices (the nutmeg I sent the fisherman out for cuz I am lazy lol) plus added a teaspoon or so of ground ginger.

Cannot stress enough  how good the results are.

Will be making it often....

Thank you sooo much for bringing it to CT!

mimi

Good idea (the can in the middle) as my only tube pan is meant for angel food type cakes and afraid the batter will leak out.

m.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

uh, ground ginger!

what about pepper and cardamom? hmmm, I've read other spice cake recipes with that added as well...


----------

